# Compact Digital Camera Reviews & Information from Indian perspective



## arnold (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I need to purchase a Compact Digital camera in E-bay soon, but while searching for prices and reviews & support etc. I found most sites are from outside India quoting prices in USD & so.

Can you please send me a few links where I can read about the latest happening in Digital Camera within India? 
Also, it would be great if you people advice a good Digital camera within 5k-6k INR, or tell me about which you think best among the following models :-
Olympus T100
Olympus FE46
Panasonic FS4
Kodak CD142
Fuji FinePix AV100 
Sony S2000

Thanking you all, and hoping to hear from someone soon.


----------

